# Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln



## Zwieballo (2. Februar 2010)

Hi,

ich lese und höre in letzter Zeit immer mehr darüber, mit Gummiköder auf Dorsch (Ostsee, Kleiner Belt) zu angeln.

Aber bei der Masse an Gummiködern...gibts gute Tipps über Sorten, Größe, Farbe....

Habe das vor Jahren mal im kleinen Belt probiert, hab´ auch gefangen - aber eher so lala...

Jörg


----------



## Tagger (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

Fast Eddy von SPRO ... Farbe Bloody Tail


Meine Nr.1 auf Dorsch #6


----------



## kaizr (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

Bei mir war es bisher SCHEISS EGAL welcher, nur die Farbe sollte Japanrot / Schwarz sein, aber immer dabei sein muss etwas in BRAUN.

Ich fische überwiegend so noname Dinger auf Dorsch, wenn du die sehen willst einfach PN an mich. Sonst würd ich mich an Kopyto Motoroil oder sowas halten.

Mfg Fabian :vik:


----------



## macmarco (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

Moin.. 

Die Farbe spielt "fast" keine Rolle.. Wobei die gängigsten zur Zeit einefach braun und Motoroil sind von Kopyto... Die Marke ist völlig wurscht, da sich jedes Gummi bewegt im Wasser


----------



## Jüü (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

da kann ich dir nur zustimmen was die Farbe angeht...ich nehme hauptsächlich schwarz/rote Twister als Beifänger...in der letzten Zeit habe ich fast nur noch auf gummi Dorsche gefangen...mich würde ja mal interessieren was du so für Gummiköder nimmst.... 
                              mfg.Jürgen M.


----------



## Multe (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

Häng mal den Power Devil Stick XXL von DAM an den Haken. Das Teil arbeitet genial.
Auch Hairy Mairy und Spanker von Quantum sind sehr fängig.
Nicht immer nur Kopyto, da gibt es nämlich ....
Gruß Multe.


----------



## macmarco (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*



Jüü schrieb:


> ...mich würde ja mal interessieren was du so für Gummiköder nimmst....
> mfg.Jürgen M.


Wen meinste denn?


----------



## Jüü (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

ich meinte eigentlich Fabian...

*Jürgen M.*


----------



## Jüü (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

ist mir eigentlich egal wer antwortet...man kann ja nie auslernen...

*Gruß Jürgen M.*


----------



## Zwieballo (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

Von den Farben her würde ich - nach allem was ich so gehört habe - auch gen Japanrot / Schwarz oder Braun / Motoroil tendieren.
Scheint relativ fängig zu sein. Fragt sich nur eher Gummifisch oder doch lieber Twister - und welche JigKöpfe dazu ? Rundkopf, Fischkopf ... ?


----------



## fenmaus (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

_hey,wenn du auf dorsch fischen willst machst am ende einen pilker hin,und als beifänger einen zwister mit einzelhaken,schwarz-rot,rot,gelb,gelb-grün,rot-weiß,orange,und einfach testen mit den anderen farben.aber nicht zu groß._
gr.fenmaus


----------



## welsfaenger (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

Profiblinker Attractor in Japanrot.
Ein Köder der eigentlich immer funktioniert. Eben so´ne Allzweckwaffe. 
Mit dem Köder beginne ich immer, es kann aber sein das im Laufe eines Tages die Vorlieben der Dorsche sich ändern.
Braune, Dunkel-Grün Glitter oder auch Dunkel-Blau Glitter kommen bei mich auch öfters zum Einsatz. Manchmal auch ganz andere Farben von Rosa bis hin zu silber-blau oder Barsch-Dekor. Es gibt aber auch Tage da fangen einfache silberne Kleinst-Pilker bombastisch und die GuFis bleiben unberührt.
Wenn ich mich für eine Farbe entscheiden sollte dann Attractor in Japanrot.

Grüße
Thomas

PS: Habe jetzt eine neue Geheimwaffe, die ich aber erst im Mai zum ersten mal austeste. Die ersten Versuche vom Kumpel waren aber schon sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## schl.wetterangler (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

ich teile nicht ganz die meinung das die farbe wurscht is  das wasser ist klar in der ostsee und so tief angeln wir meist auch nicht also ich denke die dorsche sehen schon ganz gut was  man ihnen da anbietet im herbst oder auch im späten frühjahr sind die dorsche oft hinter den frisch gehäuteten Krabben her hatte schon welche die randvoll damit waren und wer schon mal gesehen hat wie die ausehen weissauch warum ich die beiden orangenen antüdel .ansonsten ist rotschwarz immer top und die gummis ruhig etwas grösser 15cm + dann kann man auch etwas selektieren           gruß Andreas


----------



## Khaane (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

Die Farbe ist beim Gufi-Angeln auf Dorsch neben dem Köder sehr wichtig.

Ich fische nur nachts, habe mit Kopytos 10/12cm motoroil, motoroil-Glitter, schwarz-rot und orange-schwarz die besten Erfolge gehabt.

Wichtig, unbedingt den Kopyto River nehmen, der Classic ist auf Dorsch imho nicht brauchbar.

Ebenfalls gut, ist der Blitzpilker-Twister in Orange/Japanrot.

Ab und an sind auch Pilker mit Assist-Hooks erfolgversprechend - Die nutze ich aber nur, wenn extrem Strömung oder Beissflaute herrscht.  (Hier nehme ich 2 Assisthooks statt den Drilling)


----------



## Zwieballo (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

Wenn man 10/12 er Gummifische nimmt, welche Jigköpfe (Gewicht, Größe) sollte man dazu wählen ?


----------



## HSV-Pete (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

Hinweis (Link) gelöscht wegen Unwissenheit... Sorry!


----------



## schl.wetterangler (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*



Zwieballo schrieb:


> Wenn man 10/12 er Gummifische nimmt, welche Jigköpfe (Gewicht, Größe) sollte man dazu wählen ?


 wenn ich vom boot bzw. kutter angel hab ich immer köpfe zwischen 60 und 120 gramm dabei dann kann ich die an die drift anpassen aber in der regel reichen 80gr und ne dünne geflochtene um hart am grund zu angeln


----------



## fishcatcher99 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

Hi,
Bei der letzten Kuttertour erwies sich ein Orange - schwarzer Kopyto Relax( 10 cm) am 80 g Kopf am fängigsten ! #6


----------



## steve71 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

Fin-S-Fish von Lunker City in dunklen Farben funktionieren im flacheren Wasser bis 10 m auch sehr gut.
Vom verankerten Boot habe ich am Schwarzen Grund gefischt. Mit 17 - 21g Köpfen +  5" Fin-S hatte ich an meinem Zandergeschirr dort ´ne Menge Spaß!


----------



## Zwieballo (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

Die Größe der Jigköpfe - sollten die sich so im 4/0er - 5/0 er Bereich oder eher größer abspielen ? Lieber Rundkopf oder Fischkopf ?


----------



## steve71 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

@Zwieballo: meintest du mich? Ich habe mit  3/0 und 4/0 Erie-Köpfen gefischt. Ich benutze grundsätzich beim Gummifischangeln lieber kleinere Haken, damit der Gummifisch beweglicher ist. Die Fehlbißquote ist trotzdem gering.


----------



## Zwieballo (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

@steve71 - Ja vielen Dank - aber ich glaube im kleinen Belt, wo ich hinwill, fischen wir eher so im Bereich 30-40m, teilweise 60-70 m. Ich glaube da komme ich mit so leichten Köpfen nicht weiter. 
Ich denke Gewichte so bis 80 gr. der Kopf plus den Gummiköder brauch ich da schon, zumal doch häufig ordentliche Drift herrscht.
Deshalb meine Frage ob 4/0 er - 5/0 er Jigköpfe (Rund oder Fischkopf ?) oder doch eher größer...


----------



## Khaane (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

Für 10/12 cm Kopytos nehme ich 5/0, als Gewicht 20-40 gr. je nach Strömung, wobei ich an einer eher ruhigen Stelle mit 5-8 m Tiefe fische.

Als Kopf nehme ich entweder Rund- oder Eriejigs.

Was ebenfalls gut geht, ist als Beifänger ca. 30-40 cm über dem Gufi einen japanroten Twister zu montieren.

Habe so häufig Dubletten landen können.

Bei der Wassertiefe würde ich es zudem mit Pilkern ausgestattet mit Assisthooks versuchen, hast deutlich weniger Hänger und weniger Aussteiger.


----------



## schl.wetterangler (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*



Khaane schrieb:


> Für 10/12 cm Kopytos nehme ich 5/0, als Gewicht 20-40 gr. je nach Strömung, wobei ich an einer eher ruhigen Stelle mit 5-8 m Tiefe fische.
> 
> Als Kopf nehme ich entweder Rund- oder Eriejigs.
> 
> ...


             also mit 20 -40gr köpfen und beifänger bei den tiefen die er beangeln wird sind 80gr wirklich realistischer ansonsten wird er eher die möwen reizen nix für ungut


----------



## Khaane (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*



schl.wetterangler schrieb:


> also mit 20 -40gr köpfen und beifänger bei den tiefen die er beangeln wird sind 80gr wirklich realistischer ansonsten wird er eher die möwen reizen nix für ungut



Ich habe ja auch meine Jigkopfgröße gepostet, deshalb unten auch der Vermerk, dass man bei der Wassertiefe evtl. Pilker nehmen soll. 

Mit nem 20-40 gr. Jig kommt er sicher nicht auf Tiefe - Auf der anderen Seite gibt es glaube ich keine Jigs mit 80gr. in 5/0er Größe.

Also alles eine Nummer größer wählen.


----------



## Zwieballo (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

Also der größte Bereich den wir abfischen liegt so um 30-40 m - da denke ich werde ich mal mit Gummifischen testen, wenns tiefer wird eher mit Pilker und Beifänger. Werde zwei Ruten dabei haben, so daß ich nicht immer umbauen muß.

Un übrigens - Jigköpfe so 60-70 gr. habe ich schon gefunden, kommt nocht der Gummifisch (ein 10er Kopyto liegt bei 8-9 gr.) dazu, lieg´ich ja schon bei rund 80 gr.

Ich werds einfach mal testen - in den flacheren Bereichen denke ich allemal ne Option.


----------



## pike29 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

Besorg dir Rote oder Orangene Gufies...die laufen fast immer


----------



## schl.wetterangler (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*



Zwieballo schrieb:


> Also der größte Bereich den wir abfischen liegt so um 30-40 m - da denke ich werde ich mal mit Gummifischen testen, wenns tiefer wird eher mit Pilker und Beifänger. Werde zwei Ruten dabei haben, so daß ich nicht immer umbauen muß.
> 
> Un übrigens - Jigköpfe so 60-70 gr. habe ich schon gefunden, kommt nocht der Gummifisch (ein 10er Kopyto liegt bei 8-9 gr.) dazu, lieg´ich ja schon bei rund 80 gr.
> 
> Ich werds einfach mal testen - in den flacheren Bereichen denke ich allemal ne Option.


 versuche wenn du tiefer angelst mal die Torpedo förmigen jigköpfe siehe foto das ich rein gestellt hatte habe ich zwischen 80 -150gr .die bieten beim absinken  kaum wiederstand hab damit in Norge schon ü 80m tief bei stattlicher drift gefischt ohne Problem und keine angst vor grossen Haken die Dorsche haben ne große klappe,haptsache Gufi läuft vernünftig


----------



## Zwieballo (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

@schl.wetterangler: Hi, ja - die torpedoförmigen Jigköpfe waren mir in Deinem Beitrag auch schon aufgefallen - wo bekommt man die denn ?


----------



## schl.wetterangler (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

@Zwieballo im Angelladen in Parchim:q. ich will Mo oder Di eh in den Laden ich mach mich mal schlau  und sag dir dann bescheid wer die im Programm hat ok.


----------



## Zwieballo (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welcher Gummiköder für´s Dorschangeln*

@schl.wetterangler; Vielen Dank - werde mal abwarten....


----------

